# Versionen WinCC



## vecoplaner (30 März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
ich möchte mir WinCC zulegen um die Software kennen zu lernen,
allerdings weiß ich nicht welche Version ich wählen soll da es hier 
auch massive Preisunterschiede gibt.

Ist es möglich mit WinCC seine Visualisierung zu testen oder wär es
besser dafür eine Baugruppe inkl. Panel zu betreiben?

MFG Flo


----------



## IBFS (31 März 2008)

vecoplaner schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich möchte mir WinCC zulegen um die Software kennen zu lernen,
> allerdings weiß ich nicht welche Version ich wählen soll da es hier
> auch massive Preisunterschiede gibt.
> ...


 
Wieder die alles entscheidende Frage:     

meinst du   -- WinCC --  oder -- WinCCflex

das ist ein himmelweiter Unterschied.


----------



## godi (31 März 2008)

Hallo!

Wie schon beschrieben gibt es WinCC und WinCC flexible.
WinCC soll in den nächsten Jahren auslaufen und durch WinCC flexible ersetzt werden.
Momentan sind die 2 Programme aber noch total unterschiedlich.
WinCC ist ein reines SCADA hingegen mit WinCC flexible kann man Panele als auch PC Visualisierungen erstellen.

Was willst du eigentlich genau machen? Willst du nur Panele Projektieren oder auch PC Visualisierungen erstellen?

Versionen:

WinCC V6.2 +SP2
Für dich würde die Basissoftware mit 128Tags genügen wenn du dich am Anfang nur einlernen willst.
Bestell Nr: 6AV6381-1BM06-2AX0
https://mall.automation.siemens.com/DE/guest/content.asp?display=B&aktTab=1&lang=de&nodeID=9100173

WinCC Flexible 2007 
https://mall.automation.siemens.com/DE/guest/content.asp?display=B&aktTab=1&lang=de&nodeID=10018714
Bei WinCC flex gibt es mehrere Versionen. Das kommt dann drauf an ob du nur kleine Panele Projektiern willst oder auch PC Visualisierungen realisieren willst.
Im Sommer soll dan aber schon die 2008er Version erscheinen.


godi


----------



## godi (31 März 2008)

vecoplaner schrieb:


> Ist es möglich mit WinCC seine Visualisierung zu testen oder wär es
> besser dafür eine Baugruppe inkl. Panel zu betreiben?
> 
> MFG Flo



Ja mit WinCC flexible ist es auch möglich die Panele zu simulieren und testen.


----------



## IBFS (31 März 2008)

godi schrieb:


> ....
> WinCC soll in den nächsten Jahren auslaufen und durch WinCC flexible ersetzt werden....
> 
> godi


 
...wenn das Realität wird, dann PCS7 gute Nacht --> diese Migrationen möchte ich dann aber nicht machen müssen.


----------



## vecoplaner (31 März 2008)

godi schrieb:


> Was willst du eigentlich genau machen? Willst du nur Panele Projektieren oder auch PC Visualisierungen erstellen?
> godi



Für den Anfang möchte ich erstmal nur Panel projektieren, und mal in der
Sache durchsteigen. Ist WinCC Flexible auch abwärtskompatibel?


Gruß Flo


----------



## IBFS (31 März 2008)

vecoplaner schrieb:


> Für den Anfang möchte ich erstmal nur Panel projektieren, und mal in der
> Sache durchsteigen. Ist WinCC Flexible auch abwärtskompatibel?
> 
> 
> Gruß Flo


 
..."abwärtskompatibe", das ist ein ganz heißes Thema.
Man kann zwar in FLEX 2007 auch in einer Vorversion 2005 abspeichern.
Aber leider - siehe diverse Leidesgeschichten aus dem Forum hier - kracht es da leider, je nach Projektart, an allen Ecken.
D.h. diese Frage ist allgemeingültig nicht sinnvoll zu beantworten.

Gruß


----------



## Ralle (31 März 2008)

IBFS schrieb:


> ..."abwärtskompatibe", das ist ein ganz heißes Thema.
> Man kann zwar in FLEX 2007 auch in einer Vorversion 2005 abspeichern.
> Aber leider - siehe diverse Leidesgeschichten aus dem Forum hier - kracht es da leider, je nach Projektart, an allen Ecken.
> D.h. diese Frage ist allgemeingültig nicht sinnvoll zu beantworten.
> ...


*ACK* 

Außerdem ist WinCCFlex eh schon das Allerletzte, wohin soll das noch abwärtskompatibel sein?


----------



## godi (31 März 2008)

vecoplaner schrieb:


> Für den Anfang möchte ich erstmal nur Panel projektieren, und mal in der
> Sache durchsteigen. Ist WinCC Flexible auch abwärtskompatibel?
> 
> 
> Gruß Flo



Was meinst du mit Abwärtskompatibel?

Für deinen Fall genügt WinCC flexible 2007 Compact oder Standard.
Mit Standart kannst du dann alle Panele Projektieren.

Hier die Liste über die Funktionen von den einzelnen flexible Versionen:
*WinCC flexible Micro*
Micro Panels: OP 73micro, TP 170micro, TP 177micro
*WinCC flexible Compact*
Micro Panels: OP 73micro, TP 170micro, TP 177micro
Mobile Panels: Mobile Panel 170, Mobile Panel 177
Panels 70er Serie: OP 73, OP 77A, OP 77B
Panels 170er Serie: TP 170A, TP 177A, TP 170B, TP 177B, OP 170B, OP 177B
C7-Geräte: C7-635 (Touch/Tasten)
*WinCC flexible Standard *
Micro Panels: OP 73micro, TP 170micro, TP 177micro
Mobile Panels: Mobile Panel 170, Mobile Panel 177, Mobile Panel 277
Panels 70er Serie: OP 73, OP 77A, OP 77B
Panels 170er Serie: TP 170A, TP 177A, TP 170B, TP 177B, OP 170B, OP 177B,
Panels 270er Serie: TP 270, TP 277, OP 270, OP 277
Multi Panels 270er Serie: MP 270B, MP 277
Multi Panels 370er Serie: MP 370, MP 377
C7-Geräte: C7-635 (Touch/Tasten), C7-636 (Touch/Tasten)
*WinCC flexible Advanced *
Micro Panels: 
OP 73micro, TP 170micro, TP 177micro
Mobile Panels: 
Mobile Panel 170, Mobile Panel 177, Mobile Panel 277
Panels 70er Serie: 
OP 73, OP 77A, OP 77B
Panels 170er Serie: 
TP 170A, TP 177A, TP 170B, TP 177B, OP 170B, OP 177B,
Panels 270er Serie: 
TP 270, TP 277, OP 270, OP 277
Multi Panels 270er Serie: 
MP 270B, MP 277
Multi Panels 370er Serie: 
MP 370, MP 377
C7-Geräte: 
C7-635 (Touch/Tasten), C7-636 (Touch/Tasten)
Standard PC
SIMATIC Panel PC: Panel PC IL 70, Panel PC IL 77, Panel PC 477/477B, Panel PC 577, Panel PC 670, Panel PC 677/677B, Panel PC 870, Panel PC 877
SIMOTION Panel PC: 
P012K, P012T, P015K, P015T, PCR, PCR-Touch
SINUMERIK Panel PC: 
HT8, OP08T, OP010, OP012, TP012, OP015, TP015, OP015A


----------

